

Ask HN: What is in your vimrc? - vijaydev


======
thristian
I've been using Vim for over ten years now, across several jobs and platforms
and tasks, so my .vimrc and .gvimrc have gathered quite a bit of cruft. I keep
them in a git repository along with my various other generically useful config
files, and just check them out on each new machine I get an account on.

There's too much stuff in these files to describe what everything does, but
there's a lot of comments, so along with the Vim online help you should be
able to figure everything out:

.vimrc: <http://paste.ubuntu.com/270714/>

.gvimrc: <http://paste.ubuntu.com/270716/>

Highlights include a single key-binding for stepping through every buffer in
every tab, consistent mouse-handling between console-vim and gvim, and code to
automatically make gvim inherit the GNOME default monospace font.

------
elmindreda
Mine are entirely without comments, but on the off chance that they'll be
useful:

.vimrc: <http://paste.ubuntu.com/270777/> .gvimrc:
<http://paste.ubuntu.com/270778/>

------
dragonquest
I keep a very simple vimrc file with minimal customization. Note however that
I'm a beginner with Vim, so my customizations end with what "just works" with
minimum pain for me.

    
    
      set nobackup
      set clipboard=unnamed
      set number
      set tabstop=4
      set shiftwidth=4
      set expandtab
      colorscheme oceandeep

~~~
vesp
Same for me, minimal config here:

    
    
      set tabstop=4
      set expandtab
      set list
      set listchars=tab:>.
      hi Comment ctermfg=darkgray
      syntax enable
    

I have the tabs replaced to ">." since I moved from tabs to 4-spaces in all my
code. That way I can do a :retab in those old files which still have tabs in
them.

ps: Glad to see I'm not the only Vim geek around here! ;)

